# Post your Olight S1 Photos.



## weklund (Dec 25, 2015)

*New additions ... My Olight RAW S1 and Rose Gold S1. *




































*CU S1 Raw after 8 hour hard boiled egg patina process.*


----------



## kj2 (Dec 26, 2015)

Beautiful patina


----------



## magellan (Dec 26, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 26, 2015)

That RAWEGG S1 looks great. I think yours is the first I have seen done with that method. How durable do you think the patina is?


----------



## weklund (Dec 26, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> That RAWEGG S1 looks great. I think yours is the first I have seen done with that method. How durable do you think the patina is?



This was my first attempt. Seems fairly durable. Time will tell. I will post progress photos after a week or so.

Easy process: 2 hard boiled eggs, smashed, inside a baggie with the light for 8 hours. I masked the SS bezel and optic for safety sake.

Looks great.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Dec 27, 2015)

Agreed!


----------



## torchsarecool (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## torchsarecool (Jan 6, 2016)

My gang. Raw brass, rose gold and raw copper


----------



## torchsarecool (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## torchsarecool (Jan 6, 2016)

My raw brass edition with going gear emblem

Sorry for the individual posts my tablet wouldn't allow me to paste multiple pics on one??


----------



## trailhunter (Jan 6, 2016)

weklund said:


> *New additions ... My Olight RAW S1 and Rose Gold S1. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does the the patina eventually fade away from constant handling of the light?


----------



## magellan (Jan 6, 2016)

Very cool, never heard of that egg method.

My rose gold and raw copper:
.



.



.
My raw brass and PVC brass:
.



.



.


----------



## trailhunter (Jan 6, 2016)

I've bought a copper and cvd copper with the anticipation that they will increase in value in the future it doesnt seem to me that these are limited runs though


----------



## weklund (Jan 6, 2016)

trailhunter said:


> Does the the patina eventually fade away from constant handling of the light?



The Hardboiled Egg patina seems to be mellowing nicely. Very durable. 

I have been using my S1 CU RAW daily and it has been my EDC since I did the patina process.

Looks great ... 

*
... S1 CU Patina Today ...
*


----------



## ven (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks superb weklund, love the effect............i am 1/2 way there!

Got the eggs anyway


----------



## magellan (Jan 6, 2016)

trailhunter said:


> I've bought a copper and cvd copper with the anticipation that they will increase in value in the future it doesnt seem to me that these are limited runs though



Probably not but they're still cool. I bought at least one of each to have the complete set.


----------



## Xavier (Jan 9, 2016)

This is how my collections looks so far!

















Have the Stock S1 / Polished TI / Raw CU PVD / Rose Gold (CU)

Currently ordered/on the next order are the Bead Blasted TI/ Raw CU with SS rings/ Raw Brass / PVD Brass runs from Going Gear.

I feel these are limited as they are numbered on the tail cap. However with 4 digits we can see the run go to 9999. So not SUPER rare but unique enough for me to get in on these awesome flashlights. Need to find a nice case for these to fit into....


----------



## trailhunter (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice collection xavier! Here's my beginner collection

- Thx Weklund for the patina tip. I flame blasted the battery cap for some contrast.


----------



## weklund (Jan 10, 2016)

trailhunter said:


> Nice collection xavier! Here's my beginner collection
> 
> - Thx Weklund for the patina tip. I flame blasted the battery cap for some contrast.




Lookin good. I really like the blue PVD trim on your RAW CU. 

How do you like the egg salad sandwich patina?

I was amazed at how well mine turned out. I like it.

Nice flame work on the cap.


----------



## trailhunter (Jan 10, 2016)

weklund said:


> Lookin good. I really like the blue PVD trim on your RAW CU.
> 
> How do you like the egg salad sandwich patina?
> 
> ...




When i took it out of the egg sack, I was disappointed I didn't get a full coverage and thought it was going to look as shitty as it smelled. Cleaning it up and noticing the different patterns and colors of yellow and some red started growing on me. Now there's 2 patina s1's in a 50 mile radius


----------



## torchsarecool (Jan 16, 2016)

Egg patina. Flipping finger print


----------



## cubebike (Jan 16, 2016)

Copper S1


----------



## MarkF786 (Jan 20, 2016)

This one looks cool, kinda like it was relic'ed.



cubebike said:


> Copper S1


----------



## ronako (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice Olights. I plan on buying my first Olight soon.


----------



## Xavier (Feb 9, 2016)

This little beauty came in the mail yesterday.


----------



## magellan (Feb 11, 2016)

Great photos guys.

Although I prefer mine shiny I do enjoy the photos of patinas.


----------



## Skeeterg (Feb 11, 2016)

[/QU
OTE]


This is my favorite one. I have the s10 on the way,oh how I wish I would have chose faster shipping.hehe


----------



## swan (Feb 11, 2016)

Just adding a couple more-


----------



## RGRAY (Feb 12, 2016)

I have 7, here is my Ti and Cu.


----------



## Miczq (May 24, 2016)

Im sorry if this is not right place to ask, but maybe somone here know place where they still sell brass edition? Thx 

It is so so beautiful light, lol I feel I can't live without one like this


----------



## torchsarecool (May 24, 2016)

Miczq said:


> Im sorry if this is not right place to ask, but maybe somone here know place where they still sell brass edition? Thx
> 
> It is so so beautiful light, lol I feel I can't live without one like this



They were a very limited run of 250 each raw brass and pvd brass. Exclusive to goinggear.com. They're sold out so the only chance of getting one will be secondhand. Use the want to buy thread off the main forum menu and see if any one is willing to sell.


----------



## cubebike (Jun 19, 2016)

My used S1 Cu after good 6 months of backpack carry. Still in good shape


----------



## torchsarecool (Jul 26, 2016)

This one's off to a new home. Just the brass left now


----------



## saypat (Jul 26, 2016)

something stirs in me when I look at those boxes!


----------



## torchsarecool (Jul 26, 2016)

Let's see how this goes with a raw brass


----------



## NICSAK (Jul 26, 2016)

torchsarecool said:


> Let's see how this goes with a raw brass



How did you get the bezel off if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## torchsarecool (Jul 26, 2016)

I haven't removed it. But I believe they just pull off rather then screw off.

In fact I find it useful to have the bezel on as it ensures all of the brass is in contact with the ammonium


----------



## NICSAK (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh yeah sorry I didn't look close enough. I want to do a neutral emitter swap in mine but can't get front bezel off


----------



## torchsarecool (Jul 26, 2016)

Main forum
-manufacturers
-olight
-s1 baton copper
reply no. 192 
Follow these...


----------



## NICSAK (Jul 26, 2016)

Holy cow thank you very much!!!! I have been looking all over and it just so happens that I have that exact tool that I use at work. [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## torchsarecool (Jul 29, 2016)

Update from post 35. 

I forgot to say I dampened the brass and rubbed table salt onto it avoiding lense and switch. Then put it in the tub with the ammonium cleaner. 
Took about 30 hours


----------



## torchsarecool (Jul 29, 2016)

NICSAK said:


> Holy cow thank you very much!!!! I have been looking all over and it just so happens that I have that exact tool that I use at work. [emoji2][emoji2]



Superb
Let us know how it works out


----------



## torchsarecool (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorry, duplicate


----------



## zeroair (Aug 8, 2016)

I love my brushed titanium S1 (but it does share time among a growing collection, including a bunch of review lights!)


----------



## -JP (Aug 20, 2016)

Really like these little lights and upset I missed out on the LE Cu and brass models. The one thing that kept me away is I wear mechanical watches and usually they get quite close to my pocket lights. The magnet on the tail end of the S1 had me slightly concerned about taking a chance getting a watch magnetized.


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 22, 2016)

-JP said:


> Really like these little lights and upset I missed out on the LE Cu and brass models. The one thing that kept me away is I wear mechanical watches and usually they get quite close to my pocket lights. The magnet on the tail end of the S1 had me slightly concerned about taking a chance getting a watch magnetized.



You can actually remove the magnet.


----------



## weklund (Oct 15, 2016)

*
Yikes ... Olight R50 Seeker CU Limited Edition. Just order one tonight.

*http://www.olightstore.com/led-flashlights/safety-and-self-defense/olight-r50-seeker-solid-copper


----------



## archimedes (Sep 13, 2020)

Three off-topic posts were relocated or removed.


----------



## Rmb (Sep 14, 2020)

Loooooong Shot on this old thread. But anyone have a Olight s1 brass they would sell me? Please message me


----------



## archimedes (Sep 14, 2020)

Rmb said:


> Loooooong Shot on this old thread. But anyone have a Olight s1 brass they would sell me? Please message me



Yours was one of the inappropriate posts removed earlier :ironic:

Please start your own WTB


----------

